# Our First Rv- 2007 23Rs



## randallfoster (Mar 28, 2016)

Well, we pulled the trigger on our first RV... opted for a 23RS and are SO excited for this weekend... Looking forward to learning from you all via the forum.


----------



## marine (Oct 15, 2015)

welcome and best to you !!

Steve

250rss

Southern Mass


----------



## kandicesspicer (Sep 3, 2016)

My friend too purchased an RV last week and pulled it through a reputed RV puller, for which you can visit here, to arrive to the destination. He was so impressed by the service, that now he is trying to grash technical concepts of RV pulling from the transporter.


----------

